# update on my first smoke



## bomftdrum (Jul 14, 2012)

I finally did my first smoke today.  I did what you guys suggested and got a center cut loin pork roast with the bone.  I actually didn't screw it up.  It tasted delicious.  I ended up cutting it into cubes and made pork sandwiches with them.  The only complaint was my wife and son, they said it tasted to smokey for them.  I don't know how to fix that, but I was pleased overall.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good deal...  first, what kinda wood did you use to smoke with ?   and did you have smoke rolling the whole time ?..  Did you use chunks,,  chips,,  pellets.. sawdust??


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2012)

bomftdrum said:


> I finally did my first smoke today. I did what you guys suggested and got a center cut loin pork roast with the bone. I actually didn't screw it up. It tasted delicious. I ended up cutting it into cubes and made pork sandwiches with them. The only complaint was my wife and son, *they said it tasted to smokey for them. I don't know how to fix that*, but I was pleased overall.


We can help you with that! But first a little more info.

What kind of smoker did you use?

How much wood and what kind did you use?

How long did you put the smoke to it?

What did the smoke look like coming out of the vent? Was it thick and white? or thin and blue or almost invisible?


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 14, 2012)

My wife bought me an ecb.  I said I wasnted a smoker and it was my fault I didn't specify the find.  I used apple wood chunks.  I used it off and on throughout the smoke.  I had both kinds of smoke.  I had a blast though.  Mother nature didn't want to cooperate either and it rained off and on.  Luckily, I was under trees so I didn't get drenched well that abd a rigged up umbrella.  The only mod I did to it was put a temp guage and I actually put it on blocks to get it off the ground.  I used a piece of sheet metal as a slide, anytime I needed more charcoal.  I kept temp pretty well though.  I will try and put up pics when I can.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2012)

What type of smoker do you have?  It is not uncommon to over-smoke your first one or two, that's just getting used to your unit.  You don't have to keep billowing smoke going, if you can't see it but you can smell it, then it's still smoking.  The perfect mix is called "thin blue" smoke, enough to see it but not enough for it to turn white and billowy:








level of smoke in my smokehouse doing some chickens and a cured turkey - thin blue.  You have to keep track of your temp, your fuel level and your draft to maintain a nice smoke level.  I either use the AMNPS (Amazen pellet smoking unit) or a couple chunks of wood in my pan over a propane burner, keeping the temp around 225° - 250°.  Use accurate thermometers.


----------



## bomftdrum (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, I seen the thin blue smoke.  I had some flare ups and that caused the white billowy smoke I think.  For an ecb it wasn't that bad to smoke on.  I'm going to drill some holes in the charcoal pan to help with airflow.    I can't wait to try it out again.


----------

